# distributor install???



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Does anyone know how difficult a distributor install is on a Stanza? One of my wife's co-workers had their distributor go out and they want me to replace it for them. Is it as easy as just taking the old one off and putting the new one on?
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

As far as the general install goes... yes. Setting the timing will be the hardest part unless you have the proper tools.

How do you know its the distributor?


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

That's what the dealership told her was the problem. I'm unsure as to how to reset timing. That said - should I leave this one alone or is the timing not that hard to readjust.
Stupid question time - why would I have to reset the timing if I change the distributor.
TIA


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Mark the where the distributor is with a screwdriver.
Take off the distributor cap and look where the rotor is pointed.
There are 2 ways to put back on the distributor: The right way(the same way the rotor was pointed) or the wrong way(rotor points the opposite direction).
Replace the distributor.

Fire up the car and get it timed. It should be fine though as the variance between the two distributors will be almost nothing.
The ECU adjusts it a little anyway.
However it is better to get it timed properly.

If ever you need parts for the Stanza, I have some. Don't think I have a distributor though.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

If you're working with a Stnaza older than 1990 (CA20E engine)...it's not that tough of a job...you'll have to move some EGR and PCV stuff out of the way, but it's just screwdriver type stuff. Mark the distributor mount like Kurt said so you know what position to bolt it back into...however, you wont need to note the position of the rotor...it only goes on one way (mine did atleast). The notch on the cam is off-center. ANyway, if you screw it up, it probably wont start, so there's a clue. Just remember which spark plugs go where on the cap. Expect about 3 hours if you've never done it before and you dont have a manual.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks for the replies - I replaced the distributor the day after my original post, but the replies are appreciated.
It turned out to be the starter anyway, so it was all for naught ....... well, not really - I learned how easy it is to install a distributor on a KA24E powered stanza, really easy.


----------

